# Cabin Headliner Sagging - How to Fix



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

My headliner in my cabin is sagging. It's padded vinyl. What is the best way to fix it? I dont want to put tacks in it. What glue/adhesive do you recommend? Is it something I can do on my own or is it my complicated than I think?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Well... You pretty much have to pull it down and use a contact cement or something like 3M Trim adhesive.



What has happened is the heat / Sun has got to the original glue and let it fail.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

#M Super contact cement in the spray can. Follow the directions and you will be good go. Find an edge that will be be easy to cover up. And dont pull it to much. That material stretches easy and you will have to trim it.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

If the vinyl has foam backing, then it hasfailed. Heat breaks down the foam and then it releases. You will need to put on a respirator, remove all the trim pieces, take down the headliner and use a scraper and shopvac to clean the residual foam fragments off the hull. 

Use the existing liner as a template to order the amount of headliner you need. It is sold by the yardwith a bolt width of 54". Lay out and cut the the new headliner about 2 inches added to the dimension of the old one. 

Put on a respirator and make sure the cabin is well ventilate for this next step or you will have a killer headache. 

Apply 3m contact cement to hull and onto the foam of the new headliner in small sections. Key point>>>>Let the glue tack up for 15 minutes or til almost dry to touch. Then carefully line up a side of your headline and firmly attach it to the hull using a paint roller to firmly press the two together. You get one shot at this. Once it stuck, you can't take it off without damaging the headliner.

Trim the excess with a razor blade and reattach your trim pieces. Try to keep the cabin cool for 24 hours to help cure the cement. 

Good Luck.


----------

